# Check engine light staying on?



## Powerstroke2000 (May 24, 2016)

I have a 2009 Grizzly 700 SE, and the top 'check engine light' stays on any time the key is in the 'on' position...running or off.
I went through the 'Diagnostics' list, and things seem to be normal there, so I thought I'd see here if others have had similar issues in the past?
We where out for a 3 day outing, but found the CEL came on, where the quad ran as per normal (still does) but the CEL would not go out, so we parked it after the first day, and my wife doubled with me on my Can-Am Max XT quad, as we weren't sure if we might end up with a dead machine way out on the trails! At any rate, I thought I'd see if the experts, or anyone else may have some ideas as what to check for perhaps, or if it has to go to the dealer for a check over?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions/advice!


----------

